# Article: Wealthy barmaid's RRSP is 2 income properties



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

Check this article out, a very inspirational story about a girl with an MBA that resorted to working as a waitress/barmaid and saving her money led to wealth she never imagined possible, for the frugal types here, she also lives on ONLY $400.00 per month. 

http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/wealthy-barmaid-s-rrsp-is-2-income-properties.html


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea, cause she lives with her parents. Notice there's no food, water, electric bills, etc in that. I don't consider her overly frugal when cigarettes are listed. If I was her Mom, I'd be charging her room and board to live in my house. 

_She continues to save the most of her earnings, about $2,000 a month, leaving herself $100 a week to live on, from which she pays for gas, car insurance, a cell phone and cigarettes._


----------



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree with you RoR


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice to see a saver with good work ethic. It's pretty clear that a barmaid can make some serious tax free money in tips. This would make anyone scoff at boring old entry-level-tax paying-9-to-5-jobs. Problems is the tips will go down exponentially soon as she ages, whereas the job salaries potentially go up.

She should marry KaeJS before it's too late.


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

I wonder if she'll hit 35 and feel like she wasted all those years working. There's more to life than working 24/7 and living with your parents. 

But, good for her for not blowing it all on useless junk.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

_Article: thoughts on losing $50,000.00 on our house._
http://cashmoneylife.com/we-lost-money-on-our-house/


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

RoR said:


> I wonder if she'll hit 35 and feel like she wasted all those years working. There's more to life than working 24/7 and living with your parents.


I don't think she works 24/7 anymore though. Barmaids in GTA work what 2000-0300? Then she would have the daylight to do whatever (as long as it's free, or paid by her parents/bfs)


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

shes not bad looking!! Shes a good worker that's for sure but is buying a third house a smart decision when you can't afford the maintenance on the ones you already have?? Two is enough for now imo she needs to figure out where she is going to live and if she really wants to use that MBA she has.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

She's great. But this article is a big red flag for me.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about the article. I think her savings rate, even though she doesn't have any expenses, is remarkable. She has alot of disposable income, no different than any here that has $2K after bills, but she does a really great job not spending it. 

However, she was never able to afford the houses, it was her parents. She has no bills, not even food, she didn't have the $30K for the major repairs needed, so her parents had to help her. What would have happened if like most people, dont have some one paying the bills and major repairs? A $30K major renovation comes up, you make $2k a month, but wait, you not save $1600 because you live at home, but rather $300 because you have to pay rent, electricity, and your own groceries. So you get a LOC that take you 2.5 years to pay off (at least), but wait, your second property has a vacant tenant, and needs repairs, you have no more savings, and now your cash flow positive property is in the negatives, etc, etc, etc.... for someone makign $24K a year, this is not sustainable. Hence, bad advice for the average reader who thinks, 'hey, that person only makes $2k and can buy two houses', why can't I'. I didn't even focus on the fact that you have a grown child at 26 that has an MBA, but yet cannot support herself. 

I could argue that my daughter has an incredible savings rate (she actually does for her scenario). She saves more than 50-60% of her money for long term (house, university, or car), she donates at least 10% to charity, and the other 30% she spends, however, even her spending money she saves most of it. She doesnt have a cell phone, cigarettes, or spends much on entertainment. She does have to pay her own girl guides due, which is 20% of her allowance, and she does save all her gift money in a bank account. Based on this information, should I tell her to buy a house?


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

She's 26. Paid for her school. Has an MBA. And is unable to find work..so she works a bar and restaurant like crazy and saves, saves and saves while doing some long term planning through buying rental properties. Sure her parents helped her...but she's still doing much better then many of her peers would under similar circumstances.

Not the ideal blueprint -- doubtful this was her plan when she signed up for MBA school -- but a pretty good example of doing your best with what comes your way. Good on her. (and she should quit smoking).


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'm completely unimpressed - The only reason this is published is because it's about an attractive young woman who couldn't get a job, and it's about Real Estate.

If it was about a young man who makes 20k and managed to get the bank to loan him 200k to buy stock in blue chips this wouldn't have been considered newsworthy.

Buying two rental houses with little income and no ability to support yourself without your parent's help is RECKLESS, plain and simple.

I hope when she goes underwater on the houses and sends herself and parents into bankruptcy they also publish that article too. Of course the Real Estate agents probably won't be as willing to pay for that one...

Edit: On a related note - housing market shows further signs of cooling


----------



## Brenner (Jan 17, 2012)

Wonder if this story might turn a few heads at CRA, unclaimed tips is a known problem.

Anyway, congrats to her for doing well for herself with her circumstances. But this isn't wonder woman, she is not only living off her parents but no doubt leveraging them to the tilt for those rental properties (most likely cosigned).


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

So the secret to wealth generation is to live at home, work for your parents, don't claim all your income on your tax return and pour all of your earnings into an illiquid overvalued asset class that occasionally requires cash contributions from your parents?

Does anyone else find it funny that this lady has an MBA, yet doesn't even know the basics about investing, like RRSP's and diversification?


----------



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL @ Ethan's comments, I agree.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Doubling up on Ethan. Cheers.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, it is a Marketing MBA. In business all the accounting and finance majors, considered this the 'soft' degree.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Well, it is a Marketing MBA. In business all the accounting and finance majors, considered this the 'soft' degree.


That's me! I have a business degree (finance major), and I'm a chartered accountant. I'm fitting right into your stereotype, haha.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm gearing up to start teaching in an MBA program...which will be interesting if it's filled with people like the barmaid.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I read the article and it's nothing to get excited over. Good for her but is it realistic of the average joe or jane or within reach for average jane and joe? Nope. 

I would've loved to have seen her $ and % returns on capital invested in real estate. That would've given some real insight into the ahem "wisdom" of her choices. Not that real estate can't be good....but is it the best investment and especially as one's only source of investment? Probley not


----------



## arrow1963 (Nov 22, 2011)

On one hand, if you go to an accredited business school and enrol in the right program, you'll be an 'MBA Graduate', and if your name is on the legal documents, you 'own' two investment properties. That's the story in the national post.

On the other hand, the selection process and opportunities arising from a lower tier business school are different by orders of magnitude than what might normally be suggested by the term 'MBA graduate', and certainty from the top tier schools that graduates might hope that you'll think of. Likewise, 'owning' 10% of two investment properties (value?) is not equivalent to owning 100%, though they're getting the same qualitative treatment in a 1 sentence summary.

In the interest of precision '25 year old MBA graduate with 2 investment properties' becomes '25 year old BCom then hope this jumpstarts my non-existent career lower tier MBA graduate owns a 10% of 2 investment properties'. That probably doesn't make it into a national newspaper, especially without a Jersey Shore tan.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

Does the term " Moocher" ring a bell with anyone....


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I don't think "Moocher" is called for here. She's quite frugal, works for a living, and invests in property with her parents' apparent encouragement and support. 

I also don't see any evidence that her tips are undeclared income, although it is certainly possible. CRA is known for automatically deciding what your "tip income" is if what you declared is outside of the norms for your job. (Of course if both she and her parents list her work as a "par-time marketer" rather than barmaid, CRA may not know about it.)

Her property "wealth" is a bit of an illusion under the circumstances though. I notice the article doesn't say what her ROI is.


----------



## Brenner (Jan 17, 2012)

I am surprised she can't get a job at a bank, seems to play their game well. Investing other peoples monies to make your own income and having a parental figure assume all the risk if failure happens.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Where else but in RE investments can you leverage your money at those rates? I mean $10,000 down on her first investment property? I'm sure it must have been at least $100,000 to buy that property in Niagara Falls.

Try and go to one of the major brokerages and ask for that type leverage in a margin trading account. _*Yeah, I want to buy some stocks, I've got $10,000 to invest, can you loan me the other $90,000? *_. You'd be laughed right off of the phone. 

If she's lucky, and RE doesn't drop in the next 10 years, she'll likely be fine because she'll have enough equity built up to not go underwater on the mortgage. But hoping things go right is a pretty risky investment strategy.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> She should marry KaeJS before it's too late.


I lol'ed.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the slights against her in this thread are off-base. She's doing a lot better than the majority of people her age, or any age for that matter. She will do well in life especially with good saving habits. And it's not a sin or a source of shame to accept help from one's parents if they are able. It's better than someone in the oilfields making three times as much money as her asking their parents for money because they've blown it all on women, alcohol, drugs, and trucks.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, except no one would hold up those people as models for others to follow - and her path is being suggested (implicitly) as a model for Canadians. 

Her savings rate wouldn't be so impressive if we included all the inputs she isn't paying. She's only able to save because others are paying her bills. How realistic is that for anyone else to emulate?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree there are two sides of the story.
You gotta commend her for being frugal and "understanding money".
While many of her age cohorts are out partying and blowing away their money (or their parents', usually) on conspicious consumption, she seems to have a solid grasp of savings, frugality and how to make everything work in her favor.

That said, purely from an investment perspective, I see nothing out of the ordinary here.
She made low down payments on the houses, the properties are mortgaged up to the eye balls, and she even borrowed money from her parents to buy one of the properties.
Also, the reported amount of her wages, tips and rental income raises the question of tax evasion (as someone upthread brought up).

I believe this story would not have made it to the home page of Yahoo Canada portal had it not involved real estate (or RE specuvesting, as a respected poster likes to say).
That and the subject's looks


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

As others have pointed out, it's the fact she is living at home, Period. Her parents are covering near everything. She is simply taking advantage of her parents.

Granted, she's putting that advantage to good use, but still.

Her parents are covering:

Room and Board (and everything that goes with it, utilities, Internet,Cable bill: Parents.

Car insurance, repairs, plates, e-tests and the like has to be on her parents dime too. It takes more than $100 a month to get my car on the road, never mind gas.

If I lived at home, my savings rate better damn well be 80%.

Quick calculation: I moved out after finding a full-time job at 22. I was making 22k a year (9 years ago). If I stayed at home and lived off of my parents for 4 additional years I could have easily saved $1,500 a month and could have had about 80k in the bank at 26. 

So yeah, no great accomplishments for her.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

My monthly expenses are about $3000 and I save about $4000 a month on average. If I lived with my parents I'd be killing it. But then I'd have to kill myself or living with my parents LOL. I moved out at 18, could never imagine going back after I tasted freedom.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I moved out about a week after high school as well, but I don't really look down on people who stay with parents either. In other cultures people commonly live with parents until they have a chunk of money saved up to buy a house etc.

I was more concerned with her turning down "entry level jobs" because she makes more on tips. This is just a red flag to the cdn tipping etiquette. It will hurt her when she gets older and the tips get smaller whereas entry level job (with potential) could lead somewhere.

People forget MBA =/= 6 figures without experience to back it up


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I attach no stigma to living at home with the parents, well a little bit if you are working full time and own two rental properties.

But you can't credit your success without acknowledging the benefit of living at home.


----------



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> I moved out about a week after high school as well, but I don't really look down on people who stay with parents either. In other cultures people commonly live with parents until they have a chunk of money saved up to buy a house etc.


That's what I did and it paid off in my 20's, in my culture you normally don't move out until you get married.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> She should marry KaeJS before it's too late.


That might not be such a bad idea.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Lets face it,she is hot,a young hot women like that carries more clout than anyone...like kanye's song...she aint messing with no broke-she hangs around bay street bars....im sure she is going to be just fine...10-1 says in five yrs she will be a soccer mom-kae you got to hurry lol.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Just imagine these two love birds living in her parents' basement in the quaint scenic town of Niagara Falls.
KaeJS has by now quit his job at BMO and day trades full time making 20c. profit per trade.

That is quite a story.

Maybe humble_pie will come up with some snippets from Alice in Wonderland.
carverman can also chime in with one of his dialogues.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol so who's in the wedding party? Better be some CMF's !!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

She will even be a "cougar" for kae @ 26....be careful thou looks like she like wearing bling lol(wonder if she rented it for the pic).


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Everyone is invited to the wedding, including Howard, if he's still lurking.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

[


donald said:


> She will even be a "cougar" for kae @ 26....be careful thou looks like she like wearing bling lol(wonder if she rented it for the pic).


Hey cougars are 1/2 your age plus 7. You technically cannot be a cougar until you are 30 



KaeJS said:


> Everyone is invited to the wedding, including Howard, if he's still lurking.


This could be a really 'interesting' (or cheap) wedding. I can see it now, many of the items have come from Kijiji, or better yet Freecycle. It will take place in the lovely backyard of Mrs Kae's Mother In Law to be. Carver will be on the guitar playing and singing a lovely melody... maybe 'The best things in life are free.... do do do *** ... I like money... and my wife'. Humble, MG, and a few others willl be bringing their potluck gourmet. The friends of Mrs Kae will be the servers too, but don't expect tips or gratuities. 

 They will live happily ever after.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I will bring burgers from Five Guys. I'm sitting in a Five Guys in Raleigh, North Carolina eating a phenomenal burger and fries.  (and using the Starbucks wi-fi)


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I never imagined MG eating Five Guys burgers and fries!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't worry, I will hit the gym very early tomorrow morning.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Five Guys is great. Did you know you can get grilled jalapenos on your burger? I'd highly recommend it. I love the "regular" fries that fill up half the paper bag. 

There are actually a few that opened in the GTA, but I haven't been as they're quite far away from me. There's one in Scarborough for example. And I fear the food won't be as good as it is in the states. 

http://fiveguys.ca/en/locations/store-list-by-province.aspx if anyone is interested in finding a Canadian location.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Is the Five Guys burger that good that it's worth it? I keep hearing about it but stay away due to health concerns.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I had the jalepenos! The burger was really really great. I've been on the road a ton lately though (this time last week I was in California) and I suspect my palate's getting pretty jaded. 

It was pretty extraordinary though. I'm going to take my family to 5G in TO.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Burgers in the US are so much better than here as they can cook them medium instead of well.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

^ You really shouldn't eat medium burgers.

It can make you really sick. There is an unimaginable amount of bacteria in ground beef. I especially wouldn't get a medium burger from a restaurant. You have no idea how the food has been stored or handled.

Sickness waiting to happen.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

$24,000 annual salary, paying two mortgages and wanting a third? What's she going to do when interest rates rise and her parents can't afford 30k renos? 

This article doesn't inspire me, it sickens me. This is why we have an enormous property bubble.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

GOB said:


> $24,000 annual salary, paying two mortgages and wanting a third? What's she going to do when interest rates rise and her parents can't afford 30k renos?


Haha, rhetorical question much?


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Just imagine these two love birds living in her parents' basement in the quaint scenic town of Niagara Falls.
> KaeJS has by now quit his job at BMO and day trades full time making 20c. profit per trade.
> 
> That is quite a story.
> ...


Great post!


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

TRM: I can't vouch for the Canadian ones, but the one I had in the states was great. I wouldn't say it's the best burger I've ever had, but it was really great and definitely worth trying at least once. There's one in Mississauga as well.

And while it certainly isn't healthy, it won't kill you to eat one. Even the President of the United States has eaten one while on the job and survived. 

MG: Would love to hear your report on the one in Toronto if you do take the family out there. It's quite a ways from me that I don't want to make the trip only to be disappointed, but if it's worth it, I'd totally go. 

jamesbe: As KaeJS pointed out, while medium burgers are delicious, they can be hazardous to your health. Don't forget that the US has ridiculously low food safety standards. As much as I love a medium burger, I wouldn't risk it there.

And as for the article itself (keeping this somewhat on-topic), I think the criticisms of KaeJS's future wife are pretty harsh. Yes, she's only able to do this because she lives with her parents. And being totally invested in property doesn't offer much diversification.

But in the article, it talks about how she's been working since age 14, started working at a bar at 18 and saving 75% of her tips (which may hint at that tax evasion thing, but still speaks volumes about her saving habits), paid her own way through undergrad and her masters, and worked full-time for a few years in her field after graduating while continuing to work shifts at night in the bar, taking shifts at her parents' restaurant when the bar scene got slower. She works in Yorkville but drives back to Niagara Falls on the weekend to take more shifts at her parents' restaurant.

You can say what you want about the rest of it, but it's clear she has a very strong work ethic and serious saving habits. KaeJS, this is a strong BUY for you.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Very interesting burger article, noob. And I love your avatar. 

I guess maybe this speaks about balance. Clearly, Obama does not eat this type of food on a regular basis. It's good to see they are concerned about inspiring people to eat well. The poor eating habits caused by many fast food chains have created a real obesity crisis.

I guess one of my concerns (and this is just my opinion) is that once I get into this type of food I can't stop. I had to drop a lt of delicious foods that I love, cold turkey a few years back due to inability to control desire once I get a taste of this stuff.

Still, there's no 5G in my area, so the next time I'm travelling around and see one, I won't hesitate because without temptation near my home I won't likely have to worry about getting hooked. 

P.S. Great post by GOB - exactly right. Although we're all having fun with the beautiful woman in the article, I still understand why this was posted in the first place. Anything to pump RE right?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Xoron said:


> Where else but in RE investments can you leverage your money at those rates? I mean $10,000 down on her first investment property? I'm sure it must have been at least $100,000 to buy that property in Niagara Falls.
> 
> [ ... ]


Maybe ... and maybe not ... Niagara Falls is a tourist driven town so compared to say Toronto, Ottawa or even Kitchener-Waterloo, cheap RE is likely a lot easier to find.

The article does not provide a complete picture so other than a few bits, it's all a lot of speculation.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> Well, except no one would hold up those people as models for others to follow - and her path is being suggested (implicitly) as a model for Canadians.
> 
> Her savings rate wouldn't be so impressive if we included all the inputs she isn't paying. She's only able to save because others are paying her bills. How realistic is that for anyone else to emulate?


Hmmm ... "no one"?? 

You must be running in different circles as I've argued with many over the years who had a good job and thought savings was for sissy's as the good times are "here for good".

As for how realistic - it sounds pretty common. Chatting with co-workers at my summer job while attending university found five of thirty students. For them, the savings was split between paying for their school year and beer. The comment from one at the time was:


> I need at least a $30K job offer before it's worth changing my situation.


Of course - that was a while ago so there may be changes.


The savings rate is a mixed as yes - her parents are pitching in. However, of the ones I have met who had the same advantage, at best they saved for one short term goal and the rest was party money.


Cheers


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> ^ You really shouldn't eat medium burgers.
> 
> It can make you really sick. There is an unimaginable amount of bacteria in ground beef. I especially wouldn't get a medium burger from a restaurant. You have no idea how the food has been stored or handled.
> 
> Sickness waiting to happen.


I've never been sick, I live on the edge!


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> It can make you really sick. There is an unimaginable amount of bacteria in ground beef. I especially wouldn't get a medium burger from a restaurant. You have no idea how the food has been stored or handled.


Yup, something about how most bacteria start to grow on the outside of meat, I assume as it's hanging before getting chopped up. But ground beef is all mixed up so the bacteria is throughout the meat, not just on the outside like a steak where the outside is cooked more thoroughly. That's why raw ground beef is not good for you, but a medium rare steak is fine.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I've had the med rare many times in us and have yet to be sick. 

I also find the five guys and fries better in the us than in here. Probably because I can only get them well done in Canada. The burgers are still good here.

Yum, now I am getting hungry.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I've had the medium in the States and been fine, in Canada, even the well-done led to sickness, Norovirus-style.

Might not have had anything to do with the meat itself.

I can't even think about 5-guys without feeling a little sick. Last time I check in on this thread.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Eating a med rare 5Gs burger is like eating in other foreign countries. The locals have build up a robust immunity over the years but us Cdns with high food standards are unable to cope. Food poisoning hasn't killed me yet though


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

For Torontonians (and TRM if you are ever forced to visit) I recommend the Burger's Priest. 

http://theburgerspriest.com/

No idea how it stacks up against 5 guys, but I like it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Articles like this are kind of funny in that we assume that the author has a clue about what is and is not an intelligent way to invest.

Great diversification. Sarcasm.

Yes she has good intentions. I would like to see an update article in 3 years.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

TRM: I know what you mean. Moderation can be tough when it comes to delicious food. 

MG: Another thought since you're travelling. If you make it back out to California and see an In-And-Out, you should order from their not-so-secret secret menu. The Animal Style burger is a brilliant idea that I've started to see around here (the patty is grilled in mustard, complementing the grilled onions).

Four Pillars: I have not been, though I hear lots of raving. I am hoping to check out their newer location at Yonge/Lawrence soon. 

Toronto seems to have a million gourmet burger options opening up. Big Smoke Burger is pretty good and extremely accessible (multiple locations, including the Eaton Centre), and the onion rings are excellent as well. 

Not a huge fan of Burgershoppe Quality Meat, though I've only been to the Queen Street location and some swear the original is much better. Hated The Grindhouse, though some swear by it.

And I'm hoping to check out Gourmet Burger Company and Burger Brats sometime.

This thread is seriously making me crave burgers.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Noob - what a coincidence, we are heading out t Cali next. Onto, and just talking with our family who just returns and they told us about the animal burger. They were unable to describe it as they didn't hear about it until after hey ate there.

Thanks for the link, we ate debating if our insurance will pay for the artery cleaning, and if it's worth it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Cal said:


> Articles like this are kind of funny in that we assume that the author has a clue about what is and is not an intelligent way to invest.


You can say the same thing for the topic of any article written by a journalist.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

LOL Plugging Along. I've tried it out a few times at home and it's pretty tasty, though I am not the greatest of cooks. There's a place near me, the Stockyards (St. Clair and Christie) that also has an animal style burger. I haven't had that yet but now I'm thinking about it for lunch.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

RoR said:


> Yup, something about how most bacteria start to grow on the outside of meat, I assume as it's hanging before getting chopped up. But ground beef is all mixed up so the bacteria is throughout the meat, not just on the outside like a steak where the outside is cooked more thoroughly. That's why raw ground beef is not good for you, but a medium rare steak is fine.


While growing up my whole family routinely ate raw hamburger known as "tartar" ie. raw lean hamburger with salt and pepper, raw diced onions and one raw egg all mixed up and spread on a slice of bread.

Delicious  and neither one of us ever got sick from it.

Although, thinking about it now, maybe that explains the way I turned out


----------

